# Goat Depression



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

My head doe seems to be depressed. She stands alone all day, only eats every little hay, kind of stares out of the gates. She used to be the boss around here. I think some of the new goats are usurping her power and she is sad. Is there anything i can do for her to help cheer her up. I have tried spending alone time with her, but she does not seem too interested. She is at least 6 years old, she was at least 5 when i got her last year. She is UTD on worming and CDT. We just feel bad for her, and want to help her the best we can.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Try giving her some of her favorite treats, yes they can get depressed when their "life" is disrupted....but now that she isn't the "herd queen" she know this...My eldest doe is 8 years old and I always thot she was my "queen" because she was bigger and has an attitude....I was proven wrong because my late Dolly, being younger and smaller was the one who got to the hay first as well as just had the others "follow" her, when Dolly passed, I assumed my elder would take her status position...wrong again, it is my old girls daughter that is herd queen now, she is small and "mean" and has no problem putting even her mother in place, it's almost sad to see but the best thing you can do is let them work it out....and let her know that she is still #1 with you.....this is just the way with animals. Just make sure she is eating and drinking, as sometimes when "organizing the pecking order" the queen will keep everyone away from what they need just let it be known that she is the boss.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you taken her temp? are you sure she isnt sick? 

Do you have a way to put her in a pen with another goat she is more familiar with? that might help her feel more confident again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> have you taken her temp? are you sure she isnt sick?


I agree with stacey.......... take her temp .........just to see if she may be sick.......


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> have you taken her temp? are you sure she isnt sick?
> 
> Do you have a way to put her in a pen with another goat she is more familiar with? that might help her feel more confident again


 I agree. I would also if you can get a fecal float on her. Make sure she is not getting a worm overload. Rule out Cocci, because that is how one of my goats years ago acted, then I didn't worry about her and she died. Have you looked at her eyes, and made she they are a pretty pink?

Yes they can get very depressed, and it can be really bad for them. I had to breed a doe this year that i really didn't want to at all. She came to me with another doe that a friend gave me. They had been together all their lives and I was a little worried about separating them because they were still pretty new and had not made any real friends yet.

If you have any Nutra Drench I would give her a little just to boost her a little.


----------

